# CANON ERR (ERROR) CODES:



## marsonedx (Jul 23, 2012)

Error codes shared by nearly all EOS digital SLR bodies include…

Err 01: Lens to body communication error
The camera to lens communication is somehow being interfered with… could be a problem within the lens itself, possibly the camera body, or something as simple as a smudged fingerprint on the lens mount contacts.

Err 02: Memory card error
There is a problem with communication between the camera and memory card (again, could be within the camera, or the card), or the camera has detected a different error of some sort with the card.

Err 04: Card Full
The camera detects that no space is available for image storage on the memory card… this could be a simple matter of the card literally reaching its capacity, or perhaps some sort of card error where space on the card is not being seen as “available” by the camera.

Err 05: Built-in flash obstruction
The camera detects that the built-in flash has not reached its normal, raised position for flash shooting, and is halting operation until the obstruction to the flash is cleared, or the flash is pushed back down to its OFF position. This error message won’t appear on cameras like the EOS 5D series, which have no built-in flash.

Err 06: Self-cleaning sensor malfunction
The sequence of events during the self-cleaning process is not being detected as completed.

Err 10: File malfunction
Some sort of error in files written (or attempted to be written) to the memory card has been detected.

Err 20: Mechanical malfunction
Within the mirror, shutter or aperture mechanism (most likely), some sort of disturbance, error or lock-up has been detected. This error code doesn’t specify where the exact problem is, but points to the cause being mechanical rather than an electronic gremlin.

Err 30: Shutter malfunction
Unlike Error 20, this one does point to some sort of problem with the shutter… it could be either a mechanical problem, or some sort of electronic communication error.

Err 40: Power source malfunction
An internal error in getting power from the battery to some part of the camera has been detected. Most likely, it’s not a simple weak battery, although of course a battery error is a possibility.

Err 50: Electronic control malfunction
Unlike Error 20, which points to something mechanical, this one reports to the photographer that some sort of electronic error or interference with internal communication is occurring. However, it does not specify any further what or where the exact source of the malfunction may be.

Err 70: Image malfunction
Something related to the data being captured and/or written to the memory card is detected as being problematic in some way… this may not be a simple memory card error, although of course that can’t be ruled out.

Err 80: Electronic control or image malfunction

Err 99: A system malfunction has been detected



Err 09: SYSTEM
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the CAMERA self-checking system processing time has exceeded the specified limit. This error can occur when several switches are pressed at the same time.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Because this error is caused by abnormal operation, try releasing the error by turning the main power switch OFF and then back ON.

ERR 22: CF DRIVER
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when image data cannot be written to the CF card. This error can occur when the CF card is not fully seated in the camera or if the D30 does not detect a card-ready signal within a specified time limit or when the CF card is not usable because it has been corrupted or physically damaged. It can also occur when the camera's battery level is insufficient to completely write the file to the CF card.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Use the DC Coupler or recharge the battery first. If the error continues to occur with sufficient power available to the camera, check that the CF card is properly inserted. If that's not the problem, then try replacing the CF card. If that does not solve the problem, have the CAMERA and one of the CF cards that is causing the problem examined by a qualified service technician.

ERR 23: NO SPACE LEFT ON THE CF CARD
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the CF card's free space is insufficient for the image file that has been created. For example, when using a nearly full CF card, if a long exposure is made with noise reduction shut off, the file size may become larger than average, resulting in insufficient space to write the file.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Use a CF card with sufficient free space.

ERR 50: CF FORMAT
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the CF card cannot be formatted in the camera.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Replace the CF card.

ERR 51: PLAY MODE
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the images stored on the CF card cannot be played back in the camera.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Replace the CF card.

ERR 80: SHUTTER
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs in the following conditions.
When the CAMERA self-check system detects that the shutter has not been fully charged (ready to shoot).
When the CAMERA self-check system detects that the shutter operation sequence has not been completed correctly.
When the built-in flash cannot be recharged after the E-TTL preflash but before the main exposure. 
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Try clearing the error by turning the main power switch OFF and then back ON.

ERR 81: MIRROR
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs in the following conditions.
When the CAMERA shutter release is pressed to the halfway position and the mirror-down status cannot be verified by the CAMERA self-checking system.
When mirror up/down status cannot be detected during shutter release. 
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Have the CAMERA examined by a qualified service technician.

ERR 82: STROBE
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the built-in flash cannot be charged.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Try clearing the error by turning the main power switch OFF and then back ON.

ERR 83: POP UP
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs when the built-in flash's pop-up operation cannot be detected even after the pop-up operations have been repeated three times.
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Try clearing the error by turning the main power switch OFF and then back ON. (NOTE: The CAMERA can be used with an EX-series Speedlite and/or with an electronic flash connected through the PC socket even when the built-in flash is unavailable.)

ERR 84: LENS COMMMUNICATION
DESCRIPTION: This error occurs in the following conditions.
When electronic communication with the lens cannot be established, after the CAMERA is powered ON or when the shutter button is pressed halfway.
When the lens diaphragm cannot be controlled during shutter release. 
REMEDIAL MEASURE: Clean the electronic contacts on the lens with a clean, soft, dry cloth and check the mount interface switch on the body's lens mount for dirt or other damage. If this does not solve the problem, try another Canon EF lens or have the CAMERA examined by a qualified service technician.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 24, 2012)

Many thanks,

I have been looking for a FULL list of error codes for long time

Again, thanks!!!


----------



## mangostudios5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello friends,
I am new here.I am very much great full that me a member of this forum.i read your full post and i got lots of idea about the error.
Thanks


----------



## nikkito (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Hopefully we all don't need to check this thread often


----------

